# Composers of electronic music?



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

Are there any good Composers of electronic music, that is actualy composed?

Instramental and not pop music. I found a few good ones on eltoplazm.com....but it is mostly psytrance with an unbearable beat to it.

Tiefenrausch is the name of an album on ektoplazm that I realy like. I wish to find more like it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

(EDIT:I realized that you didn´t post in the Classical section, but will let the post remain anyway):

_Vladimir Ussachevsky_ and _Otto Luening_ wrote some of the first pieces for electronics & orchestra, in a quite accessible mid-20th Century style; nice to sample a few classics in the genre, perhaps:

Rhapsodic Variations (1954)



Concerted Piece (1959) 




_Iannis Xenakis_: "Bohor" has something fascinating, cinematic about it, I think


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

If you check out the music faculties of some UK universities (City University, UEA [??], De Montfort, Birmingham, etc.) you should find what you're looking for. If not, check out IRCAM and the GRM in France.


----------



## Schumann (Aug 12, 2013)

There are some movie composers I consider both wise and heartfelt in composing electronic music! Harry Gregson-Williams is a perfect example and also John Powell are both beloved and most innovative composers in creating electronically with a pure balance for emotional expression and atmosphere.


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm downloading that from ektoplazm! From that site i'd recommend Globular - A Self Fulfilling Prophecy... not anything like the classical tradition, but cool nonetheless


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

I have globular, it is a new form of reggae. I need something new and different like the above mentioned style but a long thought out piece.

So this would be classified as classical, even though it is not actually classic...OK 

Some one told me that Messiaen composed some electronic music. Is he still alive and working?


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Err, Vangelis? Closest off hand i can think of that isn't awful.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

jawnn said:


> [...] Some one told me that Messiaen composed some electronic music. Is he still alive and working?


I'm afraid Messiaen has been pushing up the daisies for some time now, and as far as I know he never dabbled in electroacoustic music. Perhaps you're thinking of his former pupil Boulez who tried out an _étude_ or two in the medium.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Messiaen composed some works that include the "Ondes Martenot" electronic instrument, such as the Turangalila Symphony and the sextet 



, Oraison 



 and Feuilles


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A hit from the old days -- Morton Subotnick, The Wild Bull. Also check out his Silver Apples of the Moon...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Try 70's/Early 80's Tangerine Dream. Krautrock seems to be the best term used for the Electronic Music I enjoy the most. And Vangelis is a great one to.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't know what Psychotrance is, so sorry if I recommend you some Psychotrance without realizing it, but here are some non-classical electronic music artists that I have enjoyed in the past.

Schpongle
Younger Brother
Ott
Yuka Honda
Ricardo Villalobos
Klaus Schulze
Ancient Astronauts


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> I'm afraid Messiaen has been pushing up the daisies for some time now, and as far as I know he never dabbled in electroacoustic music.


21 years now.

Anyway, when asked about electroacoustic music, he said that it had created some interesting sounds, but no great masterpieces yet. I wonder how his students felt about that one....


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> 21 years now.
> Anyway, when asked about electroacoustic music, he said that it had created some interesting sounds, but no great masterpieces yet. I wonder how his students felt about that one....


Now that's a coincidence, Mahlerian! Here's an extract from the Strasbourg *Musica* contemporary music festival 2013 programme where there's an article about Pierre Henry who has a concert and film scheduled. In the article, they quote an interview Messiaen gave in 1988 (OM being a former teacher of PH):

Interviewer: *La musique électroacoustique ou électronique n'est-elle pas la vraie nouveauté de ce dernier quart de siècle?*
Messiaen: « Je vais répondre en faisant une histoire de la musique très courte. Depuis l'Ancienne Égypte, la musique modale a duré des siècles. Ensuite il y eut la musique soi-disant tonale - terme commode pour les dictionnaires, mais qui ne correspond en rien à la réalité -, qui commence avec Monteverdi, puis Mozart et Beethoven. Avec Wagner, ça commence à changer… Se forge la musique soi-disant sérielle qui, soyons gentils, a duré soixante ans, puis les écoles actuelles : répétitive, aléatoire, etc., qui durent quelques mois, voire plusieurs années… *Mais parmi tous ces bouleversements, il y a une chose frappante, c'est la musique électronique. C'est la principale invention du XXe siècle et je suis convaincu qu'elle a marqué tous les compositeurs*. 
Pierre Henry en est le spécialiste. Il a été aussi mon élève : je l'ai connu enfant, il avait neuf ans, et c'était mon voisin ! *Nous avons tous subi l'inluence de cette musique, même si nous n'en faisons pas*. *C'est mon cas, j'ai changé ma manière d'orchestrer, car cette musique a le pouvoir de faire entendre l'inouï* :le suraigu ou le sous-grave, et à des tempo effarants, impossibles à imaginer à l'orchestre. Même si vous n'êtes pas électronicien, vous cherchez à reproduire ces effets. »

Here's the link to the festival programme (the article is on page 51) : 
http://www.festivalmusica.org/programme


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Did anybody notice that it's Karlheinz Stockhausen's birthday today? Seems relevant to this thread.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I always thought Impressionism would work well on Electronic Music. Isao Tomita might agree with me on that.


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

This is the first listing; Messiaen - Oraison - 1937 - For Ondes Martenot

http://www.ubu.com/sound/electronic.html

there is a lot of Stockhausen, Karlheinz , but nothing newer than 1999.


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

this Vangelis is good for antiquated electronic music 
.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

The central piece in this collection - Mask- is electronic music. The outer two selections include a great deal of it.

Don't ask me if I recommend it. I still haven't decided. I'm going to give it some more chances to grow on me, but I need to be in the right frame of mind. The tone ranges from bleak to horrifying - I wouldn't want to listen to it if I were depressed


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

violadude said:


> I don't know what Psychotrance is, so sorry if I recommend you some Psychotrance without realizing it, but here are some non-classical electronic music artists that I have enjoyed in the past.
> 
> Schpongle
> Younger Brother
> ...


laus Schulze
Ancient Astronauts[/QUOTE]

Ott is psydub, shpongle is psybient. Both genres have psytrance influence.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

A lot of modern psytrance just seems to be a machine gun bass and a few weird, not even very psychedelic sound effects but I do really like the earlier more melodic goa trance.











Going to a rave next saturday


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

I have so many hours of psytance on my sd card... I realy need some new comosers that know how to do something that is not excesivly repeditive. This may be imposable?

I really like the down-tempo, goa, techno....


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

I wish I could find more like this album: Tiefenrausch. But wish the artist would get a better name.


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

What's so wrong about "Gay Satanic Hippie"? It's a great name!


----------



## RobinG (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm not sure if others would agree but I've found that the music of Kraftwerk has always been good, admittedly a little repetitive in sound at times in their compositions.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Here are some options:

The Orb - Blue Room





The Enid - Fand (conclusion)





Hallelujah - Constance Demby


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

Tristram Cary. Did some soundtrack work for the BBC Radiophonic Workshop and a whole range of fascinating, composed electro-acoustique pieces.

The best collection available is this one:
http://members.iinet.net.au/~tallpoppies/t2.cgi?139

Here's a taste:






And another Australian, Martin Wesley Smith

http://members.iinet.net.au/~tallpoppies/t2.cgi?tp=cd&val=72


----------



## mchriste (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow, nobody mentioned the great Jean Michel Jarre?


----------



## Zerkalo (Aug 30, 2013)

good-------------------------------------------------


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

^ Jarre.... yawn....... still playing rehashes of his 30+ year old tracks I see

Artists who made better, more interesting, less poppy synthesizer music in the 70s include: Tangerine Dream, Klaus Schulze, Ash Ra Tempel, Kraftwerk, Vangelis, Brian Eno etc.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I've been listening to Michael Nyvang's Music for Virtual Orchestra (1995), from the album "Planetarium Music: Electroacoustic Music from DIEM II" (Marco Polo dacapo 8.224083), and have been impressed by it. It's not "popular music" by any stretch of the imagination. If Kraftwork and Vangelis could be considered "classical" electronic music, Nyvang's compositions are "avant garde". The closest thing to it would be Lustmord, or really early Tangerine Dream.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

And






Two that land on my deck frequently, hope you enjoy them.
The name of the album by Autechre is "incunabula" , their first and, imo, best.

Cheers,
Jos


----------

